
Timing your meals may help with weight loss. That’s what it seems to do in mice - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/timing-your-meals-may-help-with-weight-loss-thats-what-it-seems-to-do-in-mice/2018/03/23/14672fc0-f718-11e7-a9e3-ab18ce41436a_story.html
======
ineedasername
Wow there's a lot wrong with this article, but let's go with the low hanging
fruit: They're reasoning from a correlated effect in mice to humans, and doing
so without asking & then answering a very basic question: "Does human
physiology respond the same way to a fast as a mouse's physiology?"

Yes, the mention the existence of studies where TFR had an impact in humans,
but because it reduced calorie consumption, not necessarily a global impact on
metabolic efficiency. That's throws the "timing" piece well out.

The problem isn't that it's a story about unproven research, the problem is
that it's presented as the next weight-loss gimmick, because from the title to
the intro, that's how the story is packaged.

This is how science that turns out to be incorrect winds up in the public
consciousness, spurring on diet myths and urban legends, for years. Further,
it erodes public trust in the scientific process: How many times has popular
health media flip flopped on something like this, and a few years later the
research is completed or something new comes along to say "Nope, actually egg
yolks won't kill you". It undermines credibility of the process to up-sell the
positive spin while only paying lip service to the "But we still don't really
know" side of things.

